# Fastlap Hobbies of the Central Coast Ca. Racing



## Djbufford (Feb 21, 2006)

Fastlap holds parking lot racing 2 to 3 Sundays a month. Our track is 130 x 80 with an outside oval and road course in the middle. Please check our website for more info and scheduled races at http://www.fastlapslo.com 
We hope you will join us soon.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Chris, Mark and the crew do a great job, and there's no place better to race during the Long Hot SUMMER, than the Central COAST of Calif. 

FastLap races at the Arroyo Grande High School, and their store is in Grover Beach (YOU CAN SEE THE WAVES of the mighty PACIFIC from their front door)

Come up to race, stay for a little beach action. (They have one of the few beaches you can drive your street car down "Sand HiWay"

Don't miss the 2 day event coming up the end of JULY too.

FASTLAPSLO.COM for more info.


----------



## Djbufford (Feb 21, 2006)

Fastlap is hosting Central Coast Summer Race Daze on July 29th & 30th. We run Oval & Touring car classes. Check out our web site at http://www.fastlapslo.com 

We would like to see you there!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Djbufford (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Guys & Gals,

We finaly got the new pics from the 2 day event in April up on the site. Check them out on http://www.fastlapslo.com The new pics are in the photo gallery.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Djbufford (Feb 21, 2006)

*July 29th & 30th Summer Race Daze*

We are putting on another 2 day race at the end of July. We would love to have you join us for some Touring and Oval racing fun.
Get more info at http://www.fastlapslo.com 

Hope you can make it,

Chris


----------

